

Is 'Social' Over? - jfornear
http://jfornear.com/post/30008201545/is-social-over

======
james-skemp
I don't understand how the IPO of Facebook impacts the users of Facebook; the
users are still going on as they were before. Unless they mean 'Social' as a
moneymaker?

~~~
jfornear
A girl I used to like deleted her Facebook account.

~~~
james-skemp
Okay. But I'm not sure that proves anything. Why did she delete it?

Or really, has there been a significant decrease in traffic to 'social' sites.
Based on the stories I've seen, no. People are certainly leaving or just
getting overwhelmed/bored, but as much as some people would like it, 'social'
isn't going away.

Changing? Perhaps. But by our very nature we're social animals.

------
zoowar
And yet you still felt compelled to share.

------
barlog
i don't think so. but, Medium has incredibly good balance. Its potential to
become a monster ridiculous.

